# New issue of Mirror Reflection Magazine is here



## GemmaRM (May 31, 2011)

New issue of Mirror Reflection Magazine is here you can read it here:

http://reflectionsmagz.wordpress.com/2011/05/31/mirror-reflection-magazine-2011/

Radu faciu on the cover
Interview with Shotaro Makisumi
Talking with Chino about one of his mods
Touristic low cost guide of Milan (for speedcubers who will go)
Agenda for June competitions
Short news
...


----------



## AustinReed (May 31, 2011)

Wait. Is this a cubing magazine?


----------



## GemmaRM (May 31, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Wait. Is this a cubing magazine?


 
Yes!


----------



## AustinReed (May 31, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## cmhardw (May 31, 2011)

Wow, this is a very nice magazine! Thank you for your effort to put a spotlight on cubing! Very well done!


----------



## HelpCube (May 31, 2011)

Whoa, I had no idea there was a cubing MAGAZINE!! Thats pretty cool. I'll have to read it when I have the time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2011)

I hope everyone has already checked out the first two issues from last year too: http://issuu.com/mirrorreflection


----------



## Xishem (May 31, 2011)

I like this! I wish I would have known about it before.


----------



## Owen (May 31, 2011)

I actually remember this from last year.


----------



## 5BLD (May 31, 2011)

at last!
(well more like- at last I have found it!)


----------



## Worms (May 31, 2011)

I love it!!! thanks Gemma!!!


----------



## GemmaRM (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for read!

If you want to participate on the magazine you can send us your questions for Maria Oey (our next interview) here
http://reflectionsmagz.wordpress.com/2011/06/01/ask-maria-oey/

You can also write us which championships are you going to go on July
http://reflectionsmagz.wordpress.com/2011/06/01/143/


----------

